# Selbsttönende Sportbrillen, können die was?



## garbel (15. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

wie sieht es mit den selbsttönenden Sportbrillen aus, die den Tönungsgrad der Gläser der Umgebung anpassen...können die was oder doch lieber austauschbare Gläser oder 2 Brillen, eine klare und eine "farbige"?


----------



## norman68 (15. Oktober 2010)

Moin,

ich fahr welche von Apina bin voll auf Zufrieden. Ist aber wie bei allem. Der eine ist Zufrieden der andere nicht. Wenn man sich klar ist das diese Brillen nicht komplett dunkel werden so wie eine mit dunklen Glässern wird man damit klarkommen.
Schau mal im Bereich Kleidung dort wurde das Thema schon ein paar mal von vorn bis hinten durchgekaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (15. Oktober 2010)

die von alpina sind auch eher schwach. auf dem alpencross hatte einer eine rudy project-. der ist die mittags in der sonne und abends im dunkeln gefahren. die hatte ein richtig gutes spektrum.


----------



## Athabaske (15. Oktober 2010)

Habt Ihr mit teuren Sportbrillen beim Mountainbiken nicht die Angst, dass sie beschädigt wird.

Ich fahre hier bei uns im vorwiegend bewaldeten Gelände fast ausschließlich mit einer billigen Schutzbrille mit gelben Gläsern (Industriebedarf) und habe die gute Sportbrille beim Radfahren nur in den Bergen an. Dort besteht dann für mich kein Grund für selbsttönende Gläser.

Bei fast jedem Sturz habe ich auch die Brille verloren, teilweise verkratzt. Außerdem wird man vermutlich nicht bei jedem Dreckspritzer anhalten und den Schlamm mit der Trinkflasche abwaschen und anschließend mit weichem Tuch nachreiben, auch dadurch bekomme ich immer wieder Kratzer.

Beim Billigmodell stört das nicht, die kosten tw weniger als 5 .

Wohlgemerkt ich bin generell eher nicht der Billig-Billig-Typ.


----------



## stetre76 (15. Oktober 2010)

ich fahre seit letzter Saison mit einer  
Rudy Project Zyon Matte Black/ImpactX Photochromic Clear Brille (was für ein Name  ) und muss sagen, dass ich bisher noch nichts Besseres gefahren bin - wobei ich die Brille nicht ausschliesslich zum MTBen verwende, sondern auch zum Rennradeln, Tourengehen, Skifahren,....

Derzeit fahre ich mit der Brille sogar in der Früh bei Dunkelheit und muss sagen, dass die Brille hell genug ist, um sie wirklich immer zu verwenden.

Was mich fasziniert und auch einige meiner Sportfreunde, ist was für eine Klarheit die Brille bringt - wir haben die Brille bei einer Wandertour (in den Alpen) mit 3 verschiedenen Adidas Evil Eyes verglichen und keine der Adidas ist auch nur annähernd an die Schärfe/Klarheit und den Kontrast der Rudy Project gekommen.

Die Tönungsveränderung/der Tönungsverlauf geht auch sehr rasch von Statten, man hat also kein Probleme, wenn man mit dem MTB in Licht/Schatten Abschnitte kommt. Einzig zum Autofahren ist die Brille (logischer Weise) nicht geeignet, denn die Brille braucht direkte UV Bestrahlung, um sich zu tönen.


----------



## dkc-live (15. Oktober 2010)

die brille ist echt super! ich hab aber damit nicht scharf gesehen.

mein kumpel meinte die hat 0.25 dioptrien anpassung um der unschärfe beim schnell fahren entgegen zu wirken. keine ahnung. ich hab jedenfalls mit kontaktlinsen und der brille absolut nicht scharf gesehen. angenehm wars nicht. aber die tönung ist bombe. 

aber unbedingt vorher ausprobieren.


----------



## Triptube (15. Oktober 2010)

Moin,
Ich habe Oakley und Spy gefahren mit wechsel gläsern. War auch mit beiden Marken sehr zufrieden.
Fahre seit erscheinen von Giro Brillen nur noch diese. Die brillianz der ZEISS Gläser ist für mich persöhnlich das beste was ich jemals hatte !
Das beste ist die Paßform, kein rutschen oder ruckeln, auch auf dem nasen Rücken, egal wie stark man Schwitzt.
Habe sechs paar wechsel gläser in den verschiedensten tönen. Vielleicht ein wenig übertrieben. Lol
Die selbst tönenden Gläser haben fast alle einen Nachteil, sie verdunkeln sehr schnell aber umgekehrt dauert es bei manchen zu lange. Die Specialized und Oakley/Transition Brillen bzw. Gläser sollen da sehr gut sein.
Happy trail's !
Stefan


----------



## stetre76 (15. Oktober 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> die brille ist echt super! ich hab aber damit nicht scharf gesehen.
> 
> mein kumpel meinte die hat 0.25 dioptrien anpassung um der unschärfe beim schnell fahren entgegen zu wirken. keine ahnung. ich hab jedenfalls mit kontaktlinsen und der brille absolut nicht scharf gesehen. angenehm wars nicht. aber die tönung ist bombe.
> 
> aber unbedingt vorher ausprobieren.



hmmm, ok, wir waren alle keine Brillen-/Kontaktlinsenträger

also entweder haben wir einen Knick in der Optik, oder die 0.25 fallen nicht auf, oder ....


----------



## dkc-live (15. Oktober 2010)

die brille hat halt extrem dicke gläse gehabt


----------



## saeschn (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre die Rudy Project Rydon mit ImpactRX Photochromic Clear Gläser in meiner Sehstärke. Die Dinger sind unverschämt teuer, aber das System funktioniert bisher super. Für meine Ansprüche ist sie Tagsüber dunkel genug, bei Nacht und schlechten Wetter ausreichend hell. 

Grüße
saeschn


----------



## Sardic (15. Oktober 2010)

Die Uvex Activ ihr,  ist auch nicht schlecht, viele Kunden sind sehr zufrieden mit ihr. Sie wird relativ dunkel und das auch sehr schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. Oktober 2010)

Meine Specialized ist so schwach getönt, dass man den Unterschied kaum merkt. Er ist aber da, bei starker Sonne funktoniert es gut und im Dunkeln ist sie auch noch tragbar. Die Brille ist aber sonst recht minderwertig für das was sie neu kostet.

Allerdings ist mir da persönlich das Gelb zu sehr Gelb. Ich mag es mehr so braun-rosa (VR22 von Oakley), das bringt angenehmeren Kontrast. Weiss aber nicht obs das selbsttönend gibt.


----------



## david99 (15. Oktober 2010)

dkc-live schrieb:


> mein kumpel meinte die hat 0.25 dioptrien anpassung um der unschärfe beim schnell fahren entgegen zu wirken.



Tunnelblick beim Trailsurfen...  Geil!


----------



## dkc-live (15. Oktober 2010)

ne angeblich sieht man im adrenalinschub nicht mehr so scharf. das auszugleichen dafür ist das da. ka mein ich jedenfalls, dass er das so gesagt hat.


----------



## T212 (15. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe seit vielen Jahren eine Killer Loop Gamble mit selbsttönenden grauen Gläsern in meiner Stärke von R+H, funktioniert super.

Allerdings ist die Abdunklung auch temperaturabhängig, im Sommer wird sie nicht sehr dunkel, dafür im Winter umso dunkler (benutze sie auch als Skibrille). Im Dunklen ist sie fast komplett hell, funktioniert also auch nachts im Wald einwandfrei.

Kostenpunkt inkl. Härtung und so weiter: 300 EUR.


----------



## supermanlovers (15. Oktober 2010)

Fahre seit 5 Jahren Specialized Brillen.
Die MTB Modelle sind aber alle relativ hell.
Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist wirklich nicht so gut
wie z.b bei Oakley


----------



## bullfrog (15. Oktober 2010)

Schau Dir mal Julbo Brillen an. Die Glas- und Gestellqualität ist hervorragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## forever (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre mit ganz normaler Sonnenbrille, da ich sehr lichtempfindliche Augen habe, und mir die Bikebrillen nicht dunkel genug sind, haben keine 85% Abdunklung...und in der grellen Sonne ist das von Frühjahr bis Spätsommer so extrem ätzend, weil schmerzt.


----------



## arminiusf (16. Oktober 2010)

bullfrog schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal Julbo Brillen an. Die Glas- und Gestellqualität ist hervorragend.



Naja, dem will ich nicht unbedingt zustimmen. Ich habe eine Julbo Race Zebra. Die Verdunkelung funktioniert einwandfrei und das Aufhellen geht auch sehr flott. Zugelassen ist sie sogar bis Stufe 4, also Gletscher in der prallen Sonne. Aber auch an einem verregneten Herbsttag ist sie absolut tauglich. Belüftung und Schutz ist auch wirklich gut. 

Aber eine hervorragende Gestellqualität kann ich beim besten Willen nicht feststellen. Die Brille ist ganz gut verarbeitet, aber das war's auch schon. Wenn man mal richtig wertige Sonnenbrillen in der Hand hatte, dann ist die Julbo wie gesagt in Ordnung. Aber definitiv nicht hervorragend verarbeitet. 

Trotzdem bin ich zufrieden. Sie ist zwar teuer aber tut genau das, was sie soll und das sehr gut. Nur darf man nicht erwarten, eine Oakley zu bekommen, was die Qualität angeht...


----------



## mtbiker94 (16. Oktober 2010)

ich würde ne oakley holen, am besten die radar, die hat den besten sitz der welt, d.h. die sitzt bombenfest, man merkt sie aber nicht.
außerdem passt sie sich super schnell an. ist zwar relativ dunkel, aber mich hat sie voll überzeugt.


----------



## Triptube (16. Oktober 2010)

Von meiner Seite aus empfehle ich dir die GIRO SEMI COMPACT oder SEMI FULL. Mit ZEISS gläsern die du auch wechseln kannst.
Probiere die Grey Polarized 12z aus, oder Rose Silver 23 ! Die zahlen sagen die Lichtdurchlässigkeit aus. Hat eine perfekte Passform und rutscht nicht dauernd vom Nasenrücken ab.
Empfehle dir sie mit der OAKLEY RADAR zu vergleichen. 
Happy trail's !
Stefan


----------



## bullfrog (16. Oktober 2010)

mtbiker94 schrieb:


> ich würde ne oakley holen, am besten die radar, die hat den besten sitz der welt, d.h. die sitzt bombenfest, man merkt sie aber nicht.
> außerdem passt sie sich super schnell an. ist zwar relativ dunkel, aber mich hat sie voll überzeugt.



Super Teil, aber der Preis!? Oakley lässt sich das Image schon gut bezahlen.


----------



## Triptube (16. Oktober 2010)

Die Preise bewegen sich bei GIRO ab ca. 99,95  bis zu 159,95  je nach Rahmen farbe und Gläser typ.
Happy trail's !


----------



## flyingscot (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich verwende seit ca. 4 Jahren eine der ersten phototrophen Bikebrillen: Specialized Chicane. Sie funktioniert immer noch sehr gut, einige Nachteile hat sie aber:

- Die unter UV-Licht zunehmende Tönung ist graublau, die Grundtönung der Brille ist aber hellgelbbraun. Bei extrem viel Licht überwiegt dann die Blautönung -> empfinde ich als motivationsdämpfend 

- Bei Nebel oder Schnee dunkelt sie auch schnell ab und dann halt graublau -> motivationsdämpfend...
- Bei tiefen Temperaturen friert die Brille quasi im verdunkelten Zustand ein
- hellste Tönung ist mit 25% etwas viel für Dämmerung oder Dunkelheit

Wie sieht es denn mit der Tönungsfarbe der moderneren Brillen aus? Für mich ideal wäre eine zunehmende Brauntönung. Gibt es sowas?


----------



## SoundVibration (17. Oktober 2010)

garbel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sieht es mit den selbsttönenden Sportbrillen aus, die den Tönungsgrad der Gläser der Umgebung anpassen...können die was oder doch lieber austauschbare Gläser oder 2 Brillen, eine klare und eine "farbige"?



Ich trage (kurzsichtig) eine optische Korrekturbrille, Gläser kommen von Rupp+Hubrach, sind an die Geometrie des vorhandenen Oakley-Brillenrahmens (Five oder Twenty) und meinen Augenabstand extra angepasst und selbsttönend. Stand der Technik von vor ca. 5 Jahren. Die 85% Tönung aus der Werbung erreichen sie wohl nicht, hätte ich also im Garantiezeitraum reklamieren können (sollen), aber ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der optischen Qualität und sie werden immerhin auch so hell, dass ich nachts, im dunklen Wald oder Tunnel damit fahren kann, obwohl sie tags wie eine Sonnenbrille funktionieren. Kosten ohne Gestell war ca. 200 EUR inkl. Anpassungskosten (war ein Angebot).


----------



## raccoon78 (18. Oktober 2010)

Athabaske schrieb:


> Habt Ihr mit teuren Sportbrillen beim Mountainbiken nicht die Angst, dass sie beschädigt wird.
> 
> Ich fahre hier bei uns im vorwiegend bewaldeten Gelände fast ausschließlich mit einer billigen Schutzbrille mit gelben Gläsern (Industriebedarf) und habe die gute Sportbrille beim Radfahren nur in den Bergen an. Dort besteht dann für mich kein Grund für selbsttönende Gläser.
> 
> ...




Für mich ist das eher der Grund eine teure Brille zu fahren. Wenn es mich legt, will ich sicher sein, dass man mir nicht die Reste der Brille aus den Augen holen muß.
Ich habe mir letztes Jahr eine Oakley Flak Jacket mit photochromatischen Gläsern zugelegt. 
Die Gläser sind (angeblich) beschussicher ( ich habe zumindest schon Youtube-Videos gesehen in denen Jungs das Teil erfolglos mit dem Hammer bearbeitet haben).
Das Teil ist robust (bisher keine Kratzer o.ä) und die Tönung der Gläser ist schnell und unmerklich.
Ich trage das Ding bisher absolut zufrieden sowohl auf dem Bike wie auch beim Laufen.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## maxmistral (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre seit 2008 eine Specialized MTB-Brille. Die Tönung ist gelb-braun. Bei Temperaturen um die 20 Grad funktioniert die Brille sehr gut, es es Frost hat wird die Brille grau-schwarz und nicht mehr richtig hell. Beim Skifahren ist das mitunter ganz angenehm, zum biken aber manchmal zu dunkel. 

Was bei den Specizialized-Brillen absolut super ist, das ist die Kratzfestigkeit, das ist bei einer MTB-Brille ein großes Plus.

Nach 2 Jahren häufigen tragen habe ich den Eindruck das die Tönung nicht mehr ganz so hell wird wie am Anfang.

Für EUR 100.- kriegt man eine stylische Brille mit selbsttönenden Gläsern. Technisch vielleicht nicht ganz auf dem Niveau der Rudi-Projekt-Brillen aber die würden auch um die EUR 150.- kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

